# Question about 5DMK IV 4k Files (workflow)



## MagnumJoe (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello All,
I have a couple of question about 4k video from my 5D MK IV.

1. I'm using a 2016 MacBook Pro and when I check get info in (QuickTime) from the 4k file it shows the color profile is PAL (1-1-6); but if the its a file I shot in 1080p it shows HD (1-1-1). When I see PAL I think of the TV format in Europe. I wanted to make sure I don't have a setting set wrong somewhere. Again this is only in 4k 23.98p ALL-I .MOV.

2. Working with MPEG 4k files; I find if I import the video files in FCP-X first then export them with Apple ProRes 422 the files are much easier to work with in Premiere Pro the application I more familiar with and it seems it faster than importing them in Premiere Pro as Proxies and then editing them. Will I loose any information doing it this way?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## 3dit0r (Mar 8, 2018)

MagnumJoe said:


> Hello All,
> I have a couple of question about 4k video from my 5D MK IV.
> 
> 1. I'm using a 2016 MacBook Pro and when I check get info in (QuickTime) from the 4k file it shows the color profile is PAL (1-1-6); but if the its a file I shot in 1080p it shows HD (1-1-1). When I see PAL I think of the TV format in Europe. I wanted to make sure I don't have a setting set wrong somewhere. Again this is only in 4k 23.98p ALL-I .MOV.
> ...



Not sure about the first question. 23.98 isn't a traditional PAL framerate, though.

With the second question, if you're proxy editing anyway, can't you just lose the transcode step and still retain full quality in your finished footage.

To my way of thinking you have two options there; either transcode to ProRes 4:2:2 and edit that directly in your NLE of choice. Or set up a proxy edit workflow and skip the transcode step.


----------

